# ATO: Think you may need to close your business?



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office’s small business newsroom:









Think you may need to close your business?


Information and resources to help you navigate closing a business.




www.ato.gov.au






*Think you may need to close your business?*










*13 September 2021*

We know the current environment has been very difficult for many businesses, and understand that some may be considering the need to close. We’re here to support you if you need help.

If you have specific questions related to your circumstances, you can talk to a professional, such as your tax practitioner or an insolvency practitioner. They may be able to provide more advice on your business’s viability or other possible options.

If you're thinking of closing your business, remember to:

finalise your tax and super obligations, including your Single Touch Payroll data, activity statements and income tax returns
cancel your ABN and GST registrations, after you’ve finalised your tax affairs.
The government's one-stop shop for Australian businesses, business.gov.au, has:

tools to help find free or low-cost business advisers or mentor services, and grants and programs, near you
links to more business advice and support through the various state and territory business and industry websites.
*Find out about:*

Small business - pausing or permanently closing your businessExternal Link fact sheet
Changing, pausing, closing or selling your business
*See also:*

Support in difficult times
Business.gov.au Find help and support


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

In the context of being eligible for small business government grants, it’s typically better to temporarily pause a business than to permanently cease it.


----------

